

Fred Wilson Is The Truth - pruett
http://www.gawrilla.com/2010/04/15/fred-wilson-is-the-truth/

======
hipsterelitist
"Less is more... especially in your first few iterations."

I can see how this would lead to 'holes' in a platform or generally ambiguous
application boundaries.

~~~
pruett
right...that's a valid concern. i think however, when weighing the options
between releasing something that's fully robust and polished (say 12 months
time) versus a minimum viable product (say 3 months time) most would lean
towards the latter. there is just too much rapid iteration that can (and
probably) will occur after releasing the minimum viable product. if you wait
too long, you'll be behind in the race.

